# Candycane pie recipe



## katchef (Mar 7, 2006)

I am in search of a recipe for Candycane pie like the one Baker's Square makes, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Go here:

http://www.hungrybrowser.com/phaedrus/m121801.htm#1

Rgds Rook


----------



## myplaceoryours (Nov 20, 2006)

If you're open to experimenting, try preparing a crumb crust using good quality chocolate cookies and layer it with a mixture of melted butter and milk chocolate, then layer it with a pound of creme cheese whipped with a couple of tablespoons of melted unsalted butter, about a pound of confectioners sugar (your sweet tooth should be the judge - you may want more) slivers of milk chocolate and chips of candy cane. Put another layer of the milk chocolate over this.
Now all we need is a good cup of coffee:look:
I encourage everyone to experiment in the kitchen. You never learn anything from your successes (except that the technique you tried works) but you learn a great deal from your mistakes.


----------



## plyndgaard (Dec 5, 2012)

By layers, bottom to top:

Dark cookie crum crust - maybe Oreos without the cream filling.

French silk pie filling (milk chocolate)

Layer of white silk (same recipe as for the French silk without the cocoa in it) with a crushed mixture of red & green peppermint chips

Another THIN layer of French silk pie filling or diltued hot chocolate mix from a jar spread on the layer of white silk with peppermint chips

Top it with real whipped cream and red and green peppermint candy drops with a SMALL candy cane for decoration.


----------

